# Schwarz-Weiß Bild bei TV-Karte

## herwig

Hallo, 

Folgendes Szenario:

Ich versuche, über Receiver und den Cinch-Eingängen mit Tvtime fernzusehen.

In der Gentoo-Wiki bin ich mit diesem Howto soweit ganz klar gekommen. Sogar die exakten Optionen für meine Karte wurden aufgelistet. Im Kernel ist auch das notwendige drinnen.

Anfangs hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, Ton und Bild waren da, Bild sogar noch in Farbe. Nur nach dem nächsten Reboot war in Tvtime das Bild komischerweise nurnoch in Schwarz-Weiß. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass vor dem Reboot das Eingangssignal in Tvtime auf "default" gesetzt war, nun gibts diese Option allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr und ich bekomme nurnoch mit "S-Video" ein Bild rein.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

lspci sagt:

```

07:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

```

dmesg gibt mir aus:

```

saa7133[0]: found at 0000:07:09.0, rev: 209, irq: 24, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdf5ff000

saa7133[0]: subsystem: 16be:000d, board: ASUS TV-FM 7133 [card=25,insmod option]

saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 0

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 00: be 16 0d 00 54 20 1c 00 43 43 a9 1c 55 d2 b2 92

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 10: 00 ff 86 0f ff 20 ff 00 01 50 32 79 01 3c ca 50

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 01 40 01 02 02 03 01 00 06 ff 00 29 02 51 96 2b

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 30: a7 58 7a 1f 03 8e 84 5e da 7a 04 b3 05 87 b2 3c

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff 28 00 c0 96 10 03 00 c0 1c fd 79 44 9f c2 8f

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

```

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!Last edited by herwig on Sat Jun 16, 2007 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Es gibt in tvtime nen Filter der das Bild schwarz weiß macht, guck mal ob der an ist. Und probier mit nem anderen TV-Programm ob das Bild dort farbig ist, dann kannst du rausfinden ob es an tvtime oder an was Anderem liegt.

----------

## herwig

Nein, der Filter ist nicht an.

Kdetv hatte ich noch probiert, selbes Problem.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mhh Schuss ins Blaue... SECAM, NTSC statt PAL?

----------

## herwig

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Mhh Schuss ins Blaue... SECAM, NTSC statt PAL?

 

Nein. Abgesehn vom Eingangssignal, dass eben vorher auf default stand und jetzt auf S-Video alles unverändert.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich meinte nicht tvtime sondern das modul der TV-Karte. Hast du das mit dem selben "tuner=x" geladen? Wenn du es einfach nur in modules.autoload geschrieben hast und die argumente nicht in modules.d/ hast dann wird das vielleicht mit dem falschen tuner geladen.

----------

## herwig

```
options saa7134 card=25 tuner=14
```

So stehts bei mir in der /etc/modules.d/saa7134. Damit hats auch soweit funktioniert.

----------

## herwig

Keiner mehr eine Idee? *push*

----------

## schmutzfinger

Woher kommt denn die 25?

```
less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134
```

 sagt was von ASUS. Hast du die Philips schon probiert?

----------

## herwig

Ja, die hatte ich auch schon. 

Zu card=25 (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134#Card_Configurations an erster Stelle):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ASUS TV-FM PCI
> 
>     * 01:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev f0)
> ...

 

Praktischerweise genau meine Karte.

----------

## herwig

*push* Selbiges mit KDETV, habe auch schon alle anderen PAL-Tuner durchprobiert.

----------

## Hyp

Hi,

Ich hatte in tvtime auch einmal nur ein Schwarz-Weiss-Bild.

Was bei mir geholfen hat: Geh im Menu auf Channel-Management und dann auf Finetune current channel. Dann den Wert so weit wie möglich erhöhen. Ich hatte beim maximalen Wert (50) dann ein farbiges Bild und bin damit zufrieden.

Gruß

----------

## herwig

Hilft mir leider nicht, wie gesagt ... in KDETV das selbe.

----------

## herwig

*push*

----------

## UTgamer

Es deutet einfach auf die falschen Codec-Einträge hin.

Für Deutschland verwendest du PAL-G oder PAL-B, alles andere wird Schwarz/Weiß.  :Wink: 

----------

